# Electric CO2 Generator?



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I was searching Ebay and I came across this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Electric-Electronic-CO2-Generator-Producer-Aquarium_W0QQitemZ120299652672QQihZ002QQcategoryZ20754QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Has anyone ever used a product like this? It says that it produces CO2 through electrolysis. It is cheap, but does it work? I am skeptical, but the box looks like it has a picture of an aquarium on it. If it does work, how much CO2 can it produce?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Doesn't work well enough, if at all. Don't waste your money.


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

Dryn said:


> I was searching Ebay and I came across this:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Electric-Electronic-CO2-Generator-Producer-Aquarium_W0QQitemZ120299652672QQihZ002QQcategoryZ20754QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Has anyone ever used a product like this? It says that it produces CO2 through electrolysis. It is cheap, but does it work? I am skeptical, but the box looks like it has a picture of an aquarium on it. If it does work, how much CO2 can it produce?





> It generate 250ml CO2 gas per hour. Suitable for tank size 30 to 120 Litre (0.8 to 4 Galon)


Plus the carbon rods will need to be replaced every so often DIY would be much more effective.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

What happened?



fshfanatic said:


> Plus the carbon rods will need to be replaced every so often DIY would be much more effective.


----------



## French (Sep 5, 2008)

fshfanatic said:


> It generate 250ml CO2 gas per hour. Suitable for tank size 30 to 120 Litre (0.8 to 4 Galon).


The conversion is off - 30 liters is about 8 gallons, 120 liters is about 30 gallons.

Mark


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

bsmith782, the idea behind this is that an electrical current runs through a carbon rod and through electralysis, releases CO2 as the rod dissolves. I would wonder if most of the usable CO2 won't bond out of the solution and be unusable due to the electalysis? It sounds like a cool expirament though.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I understand the idea here its like a carbo + system. I was asking FSH where he had been.



Dryn said:


> bsmith782, the idea behind this is that an electrical current runs through a carbon rod and through electralysis, releases CO2 as the rod dissolves. I would wonder if most of the usable CO2 won't bond out of the solution and be unusable due to the electalysis? It sounds like a cool expirament though.


----------



## Logic65 (Oct 27, 2014)

I bought one of these and expecting it to be weak I set it to the strongest setting, needless to say within two hours the Co2 levels where so high my fish started to drop, took me the whole night and a 75% water change to get the levels back down to safe levels. had to transfer all the fish that dropped to the recovery tank and give CPR to a few but the casualty rate was a wonderful 0% and now i know not to under estimate any products. The main tank is a 200L and the recovery Tank is 150L and just an added fact it produces pure hydrogen and oxygen in small amounts as a by product.


----------

